# How best to join 3 lengths in a Y shape



## Robertybob (6 Sep 2019)

I am trying to work out how to construct a solid glued joint of 3 lengths of wood such that they form a Y shape in a single plane - ie two lengths attached at angles to the end of a third length. The finished piece will lay flat on a surface so does not need to be excessively structurally strong but should look neat. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## transatlantic (6 Sep 2019)

Robertybob":gj7cdsf8 said:


> I am trying to work out how to construct a solid glued joint of 3 lengths of wood such that they form a Y shape in a single plane - ie two lengths attached at angles to the end of a third length. The finished piece will lay flat on a surface so does not need to be excessively structurally strong but should look neat. Any advice? Thanks.



How about a three layered lapping joint? (half lap but with three pieces)?

Angled mortice and tenons?


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Sep 2019)

Deleted post because I did a step stool in similar fashion to Transatlantic's post showing the 'A' shaped splayed leg in ash. (I think it's ash!) Just two angled mortice and tenon joints. Suppose you could use biscuits or dominos

John (hammer)


----------

